# Rhinehart X30 or X50



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I need to make a order soon. I want to have everything on hand before kidding and even before winter.(as maybe I wont feel rich later on).

anywhoo... Should I get The Rhinehart X30 or X50?

The price difference is 70 for x30 and 100 for X50.

What works best for you?
For full size dairy kids.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

X30 with regular tip usually works good. I have the x50 and I almost think it's to much for kids. :shrug:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I also have the X30. It does it's job fine. I've disbudded full size dairy goats and Nigerians with it if your wondering.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the x30 with the pygmy tip (ergh, bad decision).
Its a good iron, wish I had gotten the normal tip.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

X30 with 1/2inch tip


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the x30 and have full size dairy goats.Works really well


----------

